# shropshire



## IMOLA225R (Dec 8, 2004)

Anyone intrested in starting a meet in the shropshire area?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I would be up for it lets see what intrest we get

Paul Cannock by the Toll Rd


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

Definately interested. Myself and 'TTLaw' have spoken about organising one in the past, but haven't got round to it. What did you have in mind??


----------



## wallworkf1 (Jan 6, 2005)

sounds good to me!

Codsall, South Staffs


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Me To


----------



## IMOLA225R (Dec 8, 2004)

theres more intrest than i first thought, any one suggest any decent locations, maybe where we could sit and have a beer outside ????


----------



## wallworkf1 (Jan 6, 2005)

are there any pubs around Iron bridge? quite nice there? or Bridgenorth?


----------



## wallworkf1 (Jan 6, 2005)

Or Claverley? Think there is the Claverly Arms? Thats got an outside


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Bridgenorth has got a few nice ones. One in particular opposite the carpark for Severn Valley but alas I can't remember the name. Although it doesn't have its own carpark either.

How about the Royal Oak (I think, again, even though I was only there last week :roll: ) at Bobbington. Great food (cheap too), great beer & big carpark.

Bec


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Post a time and date will try my best to attend. Going on hols may 22nd for a week. See if you can get it sorted for the Bank Hol Monday


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

bec21tt said:


> Bridgenorth has got a few nice ones. One in particular opposite the carpark for Severn Valley
> Bec


Its the 'Hollyhead'  The 'Bandon Arms' is also a good option. Car park and decent food. In the high town itself your really only looking at the 'Crown' that has its own car park :?



hilly10 said:


> See if you can get it sorted for the Bank Hol Monday


The Town will be jammed on Bank Holiday its the Bridgnorth Walk so getting anywhere to park will be impossible. But in saying that it would be good to drive round the walk route while its on :?:

Cheers
Dan & Lauren


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

We could have a mini meet one warm evening soon nice pub couple of beers. Get to know each other the organise a full blown meet. An idea for a meet and cruise would be Lake Verny up to Bala and back through Dinis and Welshpool, god its sounds good  Anybody else got some thoughts. :wink:


----------



## IMOLA225R (Dec 8, 2004)

Sounds good to me


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Well up for this and will be good to meet you all.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Guys Im away on the 22nd May for a week,shall we try and get a meet sorted after the 1st June for one of the warm evenings. Try and sort a midweek venue over Shropshire way, so as I get to drive the TT Much Wenlock to Bridgenorth Rd tasty


----------



## jimkat (Apr 24, 2005)

Count me in 2.!!


----------



## IMOLA225R (Dec 8, 2004)

I think a a date needs to be set first then we can arrange a place,,,,,, suggestions ????


----------



## jimkat (Apr 24, 2005)

ASAP.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

All Shropshire boys. Is there anybody going to Gaydon on the Sunday, we could have a cruise down


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Hilly10 yes it would be nice to cruise down with some more TTs we will have to PM swop mob numbers. Well any more up for it ?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Suggest we meet 8:00 to 8:30 at Hilton Park services M6. So coming from Telford, get off M4 jun 1,go up to Jun 11 M6, join M6 south Hilton park services 1/2 mile PM to swap mobile nos. Lets see if we can get enough cars for a great cruise and a memorable day 

Paul ( Hilly10)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hilly10 you have pm


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Is there anybody esle from Shropshire going to Gaydon on the Sunday and wants to meet up for the cruise so far its

Paul (hilly10)
DAZ TTC

COULD DO WITH A FEW MORE


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Hilly10 said:


> Suggest we meet 8:00 to 8:30 at Hilton Park services M6. So coming from Telford, get off M4 jun 1,go up to Jun 11 M6, join M6 south Hilton park services 1/2 mile PM to swap mobile nos. Lets see if we can get enough cars for a great cruise and a memorable day
> 
> Paul ( Hilly10)


right then.

Well known fact that my geography is worse than useless - and I'm trying to add your route to the map 

Which is my way of leading up to the question of - that is M54 not M4 isn't it?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi there yes it is m54


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

cool 

Map updated in the main cruise thread in here to show your route 

see y'all there!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Suggest we meet 8:00 to 8:30 at Hilton Park services M6. So coming from Telford, get off M4 jun 1,go up to Jun 11 M6, join M6 south Hilton park services 1/2 mile PM to swap mobile nos. Lets see if we can get enough cars for a great cruise and a memorable day
> ...


You mean your not staying at the hotel how will i wake up in time.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> You mean your not staying at the hotel how will i wake up in time.


I'm not going to live that down ever am I?   :wink:

but don't worry - I am indeed going up on Saturday and staying at the Hotel


----------



## jimkat (Apr 24, 2005)

Let's make this happen people. A Salopian meet before the summer weather ends and the evening light fades. How about a thursday evening?

Names and place suggestions please............


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I have processed ovre half a dozen TTOC memberships in the Telford area in the last few weeks, so there must be some more out there to get this meet going....

Where are you?


----------



## jimkat (Apr 24, 2005)

Does nobody want a meet then????


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

not in shropshire


----------



## IMOLA225R (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi guys just picked up this thread again after forgetting it for a while, the bridgnorth area seems good for us maybe the worcester lot could come to ???

I really havent got the time to organise this though but if im not working then count me in, i know DAZTTC will be up for this i have chatted with him about a few things.

Maybe start a list of names intrested ????


----------



## jimkat (Apr 24, 2005)

jimkat 1st on the list!


----------



## jimkat (Apr 24, 2005)

I'll meet myself on thurs evening at the specified pub carpark. I will also join the one car convoy leaving Telford at approx 7.30 pm. Look forward to meeting myself! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

